# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  что такое ekrn.exe

## MOSCITO

вот установил NOD32 3 и появился этот процесс , все вроде нормально но файлы на рапиду заливаться стали очень медленно 80-100 кб/с ,а раньше 700-800 кб/с.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Это служба анивируса NOD32

----------


## MOSCITO

а мож как отключить можно чтобы скорость вернуть ?

----------


## bolshoy kot

> а мож как отключить можно чтобы скорость вернуть ?


Думаю, отключить нельзя.

----------


## MOSCITO

все сделал вот мож кому понадобиться 

заходите  защиты от вирусов и шпионских програм -> настройки -> методы и отключаете там "Расширенная Эвристика" тамже в Обьектах снимаем галочку с "Упаковщики" 

Мне помагло и теперь файлы  отсылает как было

----------


## borka

> все сделал вот мож кому понадобиться 
> заходите  защиты от вирусов и шпионских програм -> настройки -> методы и отключаете там "Расширенная Эвристика" тамже в Обьектах снимаем галочку с "Упаковщики"


После чего антивирус перестает ловить что бы то ни было, поскольку все зверье нынче пакованное и не один раз?..  :Smiley:

----------


## MOSCITO

а я не скачиваю ничего )) а только заливаю

----------


## ersh.ofa

Так все таки этот процесс нельзя отключать?

----------


## pig

Честнее будет деинсталлировать антивирус. Всё равно он работать не будет.

----------


## craftix

> все сделал вот мож кому понадобиться 
> 
> заходите  защиты от вирусов и шпионских програм -> настройки -> методы и отключаете там "Расширенная Эвристика" тамже в Обьектах снимаем галочку с "Упаковщики" 
> 
> Мне помагло и теперь файлы  отсылает как было


Ну ты приколист, я не могу!!! :lol:  Правильно тебе выше советовали, лучше вообще антивирус удали, толку теперь от него нет.

----------


## VV2006

> что такое ekrn.exe


Eset Kernel - ядро Нода. Учитывая, что этим антивирусом пользуются в основном приколисты, другое значение сокращения ekrn - ёкарный бабай! Возможно, произошло от реакции пользователя на "пойманный" Eicar.  :Smiley:

----------

